# So broke it hurts



## Scout (Jan 5, 2010)

It my usual drive by style here is "so broke it hurts". He hid behind his sign as soon as he saw my camera. He lost a little bit of his begging credibility when he told us to visit his website!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, and his website is...?


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Jan 5, 2010)

lol well i guess if i was a liar i wouldnt want people knowing either. 

Good capture though, my only complaint is that it looks like your car may have created that shadow at the bottom, and i kinda wish that wasnt there. I just think the more even lighting would have been really cool, but this is pretty good still. 

I like this


----------



## Scout (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. As far as the website goes it is SoBrokeItHurts.com 
Hubby looked it up and it does exist!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 5, 2010)

Did anyone read his website?

And I quote:
"UPDATE: I am very limited in what I can say about the impending MAJOR LAWSUITS I'm filing soon against NBC, San Diego Insider including five separate employees..."

...Strange...


----------



## Craig G (Jan 6, 2010)

Scout said:


> . He lost a little bit of his begging credibility when he told us to visit his website!


 Keep in mind that there are many people who have websites, had triple figure jobs, nice homes, that are holding the same type of sign all over this country. 

Seeing a homeless person with earrings on their ears or a nice watch on their wrist doesn't make them any less homeless, just means they haven't pawned it off for a meal yet. I see many well dressed beggars around here it's truly unfortunate but very real.

As for your photo. I like it. The tilted head portrays shame, if you were able to capture his eyes it would have had an even greater impact. I would title it "A Sign of the Times".


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 6, 2010)

In regards the picture.
Too, low contrast, subject centered in the frame,  strange shadows at the bottom, absolutely nothing that distinguishes this from a random shot by a traffic camera or a 3 year old.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 6, 2010)

He should make a home in the forest and live off the land.


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 6, 2010)

hopefully you gave him some money after that shot.


----------



## sobrokeithurts (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello to All! This is "So Broke It Hurts". Hey Jen, just to let you know if you want to see my face next time just pull up your top, that'll work! Since you all seem to be interested and are clueless as to what's it's like to have a family and to be poor/homeless here in San Diego, read my full story at Homepage. This website only cost $1.99 for the year thru Go Daddy.com and is quite a useful tool to let others know what's going on when your down and out and to be harassed by heartless, godless people like Jen when you are trying to keep your family under a roof, fed until you get things back to half normal! Now Jen if you don't want to pull your top up for free just look me up on YouTube I'm hiding in full view there! Just to let you all know after the "Grade School" type shot they pulled into the Methadone Clinic parking lot across the street! I guess someone in the car works there! As if any of you care, within the past year I've lost my house, car as a result of a job here gone bad and my family and I can't get a bit of help from social services, unemployment or even the charities! Standing on the corner is the only thing that keeps my family going until I get a REAL Job! Yes my family and I have been exploited by NBC/San Diego Insider, local "charities", the police and unemployment! We thank God for the few people out there that are our only source of help, we call them "Angels On Earth'. In the meantime I pay the price every minute by enduring harassment, exploitation and mockery from cruel people like yourselves! You all here should be very ashamed of yourselves and my family and I hope you are all happy harassing the poor! Note: I Thank DMV for tag numbers!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 15, 2010)

For the moment, I am not seeing anything about the photograph that I think transgresses any laws that I know of. In the interests of not seeing comments becoming in any way unseemly, I have locked it. I will leave the owners of this site to make a decision on whether or not it needs to be removed from public view.


----------

